# Should Warp9 advance change w/ nominal Voltage?



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's a good link about changing the advance in a warp9: http://civic-ev.blogspot.com/2008/08/rotating-brushes-on-warp9-motor.html

Your's is set up CCW right now. There is no easy way to make small changes, it's either neutral, CW or CCW, unless you want to do some mods to the CE end housing.

on edit, I don't think it's actually the end housing you would modify, I think you would need to drill/tap holes into the actual motor case. end edit.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

dladd said:


> Here's a good link about changing the advance in a warp9: http://civic-ev.blogspot.com/2008/08/rotating-brushes-on-warp9-motor.html
> 
> Your's is set up CCW right now. There is no easy way to make small changes, it's either neutral, CW or CCW, unless you want to do some mods to the CE end housing.
> 
> on edit, I don't think it's actually the end housing you would modify, I think you would need to drill/tap holes into the actual motor case. end edit.


ah, see I didn't know if there was just one hole CCW, N, CW or if there is 'fine tuning' positions in between like timing advance for an ICE. sounds like just fixed positions. 

I'm NOT planning to modify the end housing for that last 1%.  Hondas are about the only ones I know of that you have to move from the 'as shipped' CCW to CW.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

There are a few ways to modify brush timing. One is certainly to re-drill CE mount holes in the frame. You can also re-drill or slot the brush gear mount ring. A third way is to re-drill, slot holes in CE bell (this only works on some designs, like some of the GE's. 

Of the cuff, going from 144 to 156 likely won't require any changes. The only way to know for sure is to monitor the com. Mount a small camera and see what is going on.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Can you see if the brush ring has adjustable slots? Take a look. I'd look at mine but it is stuffed behind a bunch of stuff right now.


----------

